# Licensing Error: not enough privileges?



## Liane C (Apr 23, 2006)

Bugger ....

My better half has just upgraded to Final Cut Studio in that deal that Apple has going at the moment. All installed and no worries, all showing up on toolbar however when he goes to open one of the newly installed programmes it tells him that there is a "Licensing Error: The license file will not be written to disk because the user does not have enough privileges."
He is logged on as an administrator and we have checked the serial # is correct and the software has come straight from apple.
HELP!!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Repair disk permissions?


----------



## Jaiflicker (Aug 26, 2006)

I was having the same problem, over and over, pulling my hair out. Finally, I found a burried suggestion on Apple's support site which did the trick. You have to go into the HD>Library>Application Support>ProApps folder and remove the 'FCP System ID' file. I don't know why it works, but it works...

Enjoy!

PS - Make sure you are logged in as an administrator!


----------



## Bboydank1 (Jul 27, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!! I have been trying to resolve this issue for about 2 days! Worked like a charm.


----------

